# insert style parting tool recomendation



## 3strucking (Mar 5, 2018)

I am currently using a HSS parting tool and it works fine but I would like to get a carbide insert style tool. What are some recommendations on which style to get?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2018)

Iscar. Best there is, IMHO.


----------



## petertha (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, I'm not usually one to advocate cheap tools from lands far away. But I first bought an internal (ID) grooving tool with a specific carbide insert which I normally don't use. The bar arrived after several weeks but I realized I ordered the wrong inserts (my mistake). So I found the correct inserts, they were spit cheap. For a few bucks more, got a parting tool holder thrown in. We are talking 15 Kanuck bucks (probably 7.50 USD equivalent the way we are going lately LOL)

I must say it works very well. Nice controlled chips, no abnormal cutting pressure, inserts fit the pocket well, no obscure unobtanium screws. I've also got HSS & T-blade & a different, older style of carbide, it does a comparable if not better job. I think this will be my go-to parting/grooving tool now. Plus, a/p chart below, a particular insert may span many different shank sizes (both internal & external). Some of the more industrial blade holders are quite specific. Now, I haven't used a 'good' insert tool to give a firm comparison, but I'm happy with my purchase for hobby purposes.


----------



## ronboult (Mar 6, 2018)

Plus 1 for chinese MGEHR parting tools. They are available for different width inserts( I use 2& 3 mm).
Only issue is that they are limited to about 16mm cut depth. I like them because the length of the insert gives more support


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Mar 6, 2018)

I bought a BXA retrofit blade from Shars a couple weeks ago. It's light years ahead of the HSS blades I've used in the past.

http://www.shars.com/products/index...-retrofit-gtn-cut-off-and-grooving-blades-bxa


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 6, 2018)

I got one of these and really like it.  They have fast shipping in the US and good customer service.http://allindustrial.com/all-indust...arbide-indexable-cut-off-tool-system-set-kit/


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 6, 2018)

Tony Wells said:


> Iscar. Best there is, IMHO.



Agreed .


----------



## 3strucking (Mar 6, 2018)

I am trying to decide what style of blade to buy. I need something that can go at least .750 deep.


----------



## freeqgeek (Mar 6, 2018)

ChrisAttebery said:


> I bought a BXA retrofit blade from Shars a couple weeks ago. It's light years ahead of the HSS blades I've used in the past.
> 
> http://www.shars.com/products/index...-retrofit-gtn-cut-off-and-grooving-blades-bxa


Plus one on this recommendation...

I am a new machinist and was having a hell of a time parting with a traditional tool. I purchased a similar Shars tool with carbide bits and it made my experience with the lathe 100 times more enjoyable. Now I don't have to worry if I am going to break off the parting tool in the work


----------



## BGHansen (Mar 6, 2018)

+1 on *dfsmoto's *All Industrial Tool supply parting tool.  I use the GTN-3 or GTN-4 bits.  Nice curly-Q's at about 300 RPM.  Also have used the MGMN 200's and 300's for brass and aluminum, but don't think either one will quite get to 0.75" DOC.

Bruce


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 6, 2018)

What tony said. Iscar hands down.


----------



## ronboult (Mar 6, 2018)

Very interesting. I own only one SCLRL 16mm Iscar tool holder and while it is well made I really can’t differentiate between it and similar Chinese holders bought through Aliexpress. They both work equally well. Perhaps the screws might be better in the Iscar but I have not yet had one of the many Chinese versions strip. 
There is a great difference that I will admit and that is price. I can have 6 or more Chinese holders for the price of one Iscar. Your choice
Ron


----------



## dfsmoto (Mar 6, 2018)

Where do you even buy iscar?  Is their stuff as expensive as I think it is?  I looked at their website and was still lost where to buy.


----------



## freeqgeek (Mar 7, 2018)

dfsmoto said:


> Where do you even buy iscar?  Is their stuff as expensive as I think it is?  I looked at their website and was still lost where to buy.


I bought mine on eBay...


----------

